# Another Linear Bow Press (Oregon Duck Fans=MUST SEE !)



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

I know, another boring linear press thread. Put some special touches on this one though for myself 
Appreciate all the plans provided in the DIY forum.
Detailed working pic in my album for DIY press followers if interested. 
Stand to follow as scrap/drop material is gathered !!


----------



## Hoyt1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice job
I wish I would of seen this before I built mine as I would of borrowed one of your ideas.

If you would send it to me I would gladly paint it Orange and Blue for ya.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

:thumbs_upSure.... I like BOISE STATE also! I know what your getting at based on your location (U of Illinois?). Thanks for the compliment. Press on


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice! I like the beverage holder!!!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

protonvx said:


> very nice! I like the beverage holder!!!


x-1 !


----------



## chadrico63 (Jan 20, 2010)

Real cool...and I think the colors are perfect.


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

so when are u chaning the color, Once a week?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice press!


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Great looking press. I like the mole skin idea on the fingers.Cheep and easy to replace.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice Press 

"Go dogs!"


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

Mike,
Nice looking press. Let me know if you want a real welder to come over and weld the stand for your press !!!! Just joking man.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

7018rodburner said:


> Mike,
> Nice looking press. Let me know if you want a real welder to come over and weld the stand for your press !!!! Just joking man.


Was able to finish it without your help Rooster. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

love the Press and Stand! Will look at your Build in your Albums! Great Job!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The beverage holder vaults to the TOP DESIGN for linear presses!!

Well done otherwise too.

Allen


----------



## J.Baxter (Feb 19, 2012)

Go ducks!!!


----------



## jw_334 (Jan 11, 2010)

Love it :wink:


----------



## sdboyle (Jan 17, 2010)

Great looking press. GO DUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Georgetown2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Great press. Looking to build one similar. 
What are the dimensions of the yoke that the limb fingers mount to? Is there a particular reason for the brass bushings other than wear?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Georgetown2 said:


> Great press. Looking to build one similar.
> What are the dimensions of the yoke that the limb fingers mount to? Is there a particular reason for the brass bushings other than wear?
> Thanks in advance


Not sure of the dimensions. Will measure it and send you a pm. The bushing is in there because I screwed up and drilled it 5/8" instead of 1/2". Had to have something to fill the space.


----------



## Georgetown2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks,
I understand the 5/8" instead of the 1/2
Appreciate it.


----------



## TXBuckhorn (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice looking press. I'm looking to build something similar myself. Where did you get the "fingers" that hold the bow in place?


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

TXBuckhorn said:


> Nice looking press. I'm looking to build something similar myself. Where did you get the "fingers" that hold the bow in place?


pm sent


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks sweet!!!! How many bud lights does it tak to build.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

It takes 18 PBR (Pabst Blue Ribbon) to build this press and 2 left over Bud Lights from a fishing trip with a buddy! No, I don't know how many it took. I can tell you the beverage holder was the first thing measured and welded before any other press part... You know.......Priorities !


----------



## popeye7777 (Apr 18, 2005)

Wouldnt have taken near as many leaded Buds


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

nice bow press,not a ducks fan but like the press


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

I hate bud lite!! But that press with the PBR is right up my alley. PBR ME ASAP!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I really like the finger mounts! nice..


----------



## juancurbina (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you sell these things?


----------

